# What Store Sales Poly bags



## Finesse (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi I know there's lots of pages dedicated to finding the best online price for poly bags in bulk like u line and other places but I need mine immediately and wondered does anyone know any brick and mortar stores that carry poly bags? Need about 100. I tried office max Office Depot staples and they only have them online. I'm in a decent size city so will have access to most stores and will be in Chicago tomorrow so if u know of any store mention it and it would help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Uline has a warehouse in Chicago. Call and see if you can order and pick up.


----------



## Finesse (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea I'm kinda tapped at the moment would like to be able to buy less than a 1000 only a 100 if I can even if it means I'm paying more per shirt but can get them for 30 40 bucks. If anyone is in champaign or chicago or inbetween I'll buy polybags from you. Hit my cell 708-518-6218


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Uline sells packs of 100.


----------

